# Name that violation.  Electrical



## jar546 (Feb 3, 2019)

What national electric code or IRC violation would you give?    This is a transition from EMT to LFNC for a water heater


----------



## steveray (Feb 4, 2019)

Guessing that is the wrong connector for that application....

Maybe...
E3403.3 Listing and labeling. Electrical materials, components,
devices, fixtures and equipment shall be listed for the
application, shall bear the label of an approved agency and
shall be installed, and used, or both, in accordance with any
instructions included in the listing and labeling. [110.3(B)]


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 5, 2019)

300.15 (F) ??
The fitting in the photo appears to be a non-liquidtight type fitting.


----------



## ICE (Feb 5, 2019)

This is indoors ....right?


----------



## mark handler (Feb 5, 2019)

Fitting yes.
Any splicing of wires?


----------



## jar546 (Feb 5, 2019)

ICE said:


> This is indoors ....right?



Yes but not relevant


----------



## jar546 (Feb 5, 2019)

mark handler said:


> Fitting yes.
> Any splicing of wires?


The violation is what you can see, not what you can't


----------



## classicT (Feb 5, 2019)

Not an electrical inspector (WA State L&I is AHJ), but looks to me that the clamp has been tightened all the way down and has not clamped onto the LFNC.

The clamp, if I had to speculate, is not for use with LFNC.


----------



## classicT (Feb 5, 2019)

I believe that the coupling in the OP is for FMC. For LFNC, this would be the appropriate coupling to use.





https://www.graybar.com/store/en/gb/zinc-plated-steel-flex-to-emt-combination-coupling


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 5, 2019)

Is there a breaker panel near the WH or do you need a disconnect? 

If its not the fitting, I'm perplexed.... this is soooooo...hard!


----------



## ICE (Feb 5, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> Not an electrical inspector (WA State L&I is AHJ), but looks to me that the clamp has been tightened all the way down and has not clamped onto the LFNC.
> 
> The clamp, if I had to speculate, is not for use with LFNC.



I noticed the maxed out clamp too....now that would be worth a correction.  If the conduit had been wrapped with tape until it was large enough to work with the clamp I doubt that I would write a correction....


----------



## classicT (Feb 5, 2019)

ICE said:


> I noticed the maxed out clamp too....now that would be worth a correction.  If the conduit had been wrapped with tape until it was large enough to work with the clamp I doubt that I would write a correction....


As I don't typically look at electrical, I'd like to get your experienced insight... isn't the coupling in the original picture for EMT to FMC? LFNC couplings are typically a compression bushing I believe.


----------



## ICE (Feb 5, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> As I don't typically look at electrical, I'd like to get your experienced insight... isn't the coupling in the original picture for EMT to FMC? LFNC couplings are typically a compression bushing I believe.


You are correct.  The location would not require liquid tight conduit and the fitting worked except for being loose.....


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 6, 2019)

Can't tell if LFMC is supported within 12" of conduit termination. NEC 350.3


----------



## jar546 (Feb 6, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> I believe that the coupling in the OP is for FMC. For LFNC, this would be the appropriate coupling to use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As long as it is EMT to LFNC which is what was used, not LFMC


----------

